# crsoair und hardwareversand



## feuerwurm (5. August 2010)

guten tag dies ist meine erste frage ich habe problemme mit 
*4GB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X DHX 8500C5DF, CL5,speicher war defekt und wurde auch getauscht leider war der speicher den mir hardwareversand zugesand hatte gebraucht und ein riegel war defekt. also wieder zurück zu hardwareversand und jetzt kommt der hammer. laut hardwareversand soll corsair den speicher nicht mehr haben und  hardwareversand soll mir das geld zurückgeben. nun meine frage, was kann ich tun um mein speicher wieder zubekommen? ich glaube nicht das corsair sowas macht oder?????bitte um hilfe
*


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. August 2010)

Lass dir doch einfach das Geld zurückgeben und kauf dir einen anderen Speicher.
Da er ja ohnehin schon kaputt war, willst du den doch bestimmt nicht wieder, oder?!


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2010)

In diesem Forum gibt es einen Corsair Support schreib dein Problem doch da rein!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. August 2010)

Nein, wir machen das nicht - Händler kaufen oft bei großen Händlern - sogenannte Distributoren. Die können beim Austausch solche Aktionen durchführen - da sind uns die Hände sprichwörtlich gebunden, da wir damit nichts zu tun haben.

Wenn Riegel nicht mehr verfügbar sind, bieten wir meist einen höherwertigen Ausgleich oder auch finanzielle Entschädigung an, dies wäre aber momentan für die DDR1 und ersten DDR2 Module der Fall. Die Dominatoren sind definitiv nicht "Ausverkauft"...

Deshalb rate ich auch die RMA besonderer Baugruppen (Dominatoren, Voyager GT's etc.) direkt über Corsair Holland abzuwickeln - da bleiben einem solche Aktionen erspart. Wie bereits erwähnt - wirst Du von uns nicht vor Vollendete Tatsachen so gestellt - ist halt nicht nur "nicht die feine englische Art" sondern auch sehr Kundenvergraulend. 

Du kannst beim Händler deinen Betrag den Du bezahlt hast einfordern, da die Riegel keinem Wertverfall unterliegen - ganz im Gegenteil - Sie sind teurer geworden, weshalb auch sicher ein Distributor meinte: lieber auszahlen als drauflegen, dies ist eine oft gängige Art. Wir finden dies nicht gut, aber ist es außerhalb unserer Möglichkeiten dies zu reglementieren o.ä.


----------



## feuerwurm (5. August 2010)

erstmal danke für die schnelle hilfe 
ich habe den speicher vor knapp ein jahr gekauft und er kam damals was mit 64 euro.wenn ich mir das geld auszahlen lasse kann ich mir den speicher nicht mehr kaufen da er jetzt so 120euro kostet.
habe heute noch mal kontakt mit hardwareversand aufgenommen und siehe da sie schicken mir einen neuen dank der mail von corsair melde mich wieder wenn er bei mir ist.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. August 2010)

Nix zu danken


----------

